# Das geht ins Ohr: Die epischsten Soundtracks in Videospielen



## AnneNeukirchner (7. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das geht ins Ohr: Die epischsten Soundtracks in Videospielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das geht ins Ohr: Die epischsten Soundtracks in Videospielen


----------



## LetsPlaytendo (7. September 2013)

Also spontan würde ich noch sagen, das hier das Zelda Twilight Princess Field Theme und das Skyward Sword Main Theme reingehört:

Field Theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRHoPxAfy_Q
Main Theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN1vFESbfZk

Und noch etwas: Bei Assasins Creed hätte ich eher das Chase Theme aus Teil 1 genommen....


----------



## Mezha (7. September 2013)

Mass Effect an sich hat soviele geile Stücke, für mich der beste Gamin Soundtrack der für ein Spiel gemacht wurde. Schon alleine die Melodie des Unbekannten ist unbeschreiblich 

Knapp, aber auch sehr knapp danach kommt Metal Gear. Wobei ich sagen muss das beim 4. Teil die Musik meines erachtens nicht mehr so Episch war.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2013)

eine liste mit den epischsten soundtracks und *final fantasy* fehlt?
ich will ja wirklich nicht kleinkariert sein, aber das geht natürlich mal überhaupt nicht!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcbKrWGZSBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Mothman (7. September 2013)

Definitiv "Defiance":




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmxyNZBdwhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MelodeathManiac (7. September 2013)

Bei Crysis 2 hat mir der Soundtrack richtig gut gefallen. Ist ja auch von Hans Zimmer^^


----------



## Yugiwan (7. September 2013)

Der Soundtrack vom Free to Play Titel "AirMech" ist auch grandios, FLA(Front Line Assembly) wagt sich an einen Dubstep - Industrial Mix...und Noisia / Combichrist mit dem DMC Soundtrack ist auch geil!


----------



## Astorek (7. September 2013)

Der Soundtrack von so ziemlich allen "Legacy of Kain"-Spielen ist episch, insbesondere jene in den "Soul Reaver"-Spielen. Speziell das Raziel-Theme ist eins von jenen Musikstücken, die man nicht vergisst, wenn man die zugehörigen Spiele mal gespielt hat:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdb8aFrkMMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (7. September 2013)

Fable: Hall of Heroes muss unbedingt noch rein, hab Gänsehaut bei dem Soundtrack gekriegt!


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2013)

der soundtrack zu too human (nie gespielt) ist auch geradezu filmreif und in weiten teilen wohl das, was man heutzutage episch nennt. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7INGPI1VHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



komponist ist übrigens steve henifin, der (siehe oben) auch für den sound in legacy of kain verantwortlich war.


----------



## Colorona (7. September 2013)

ich muss mich einem meiner Vorredner anschließen...der ost von crysis 2 war echt gut und stimmig.

was mir aber auf jeden fall fehlt ist bioshock infinite bzw. die ganze bioshock reihe. besonders der song als booker die wolkenstadt betritt ist mir da im gedächtnis geblieben:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gsg32NcnpS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



aber auch der song vom trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-guL_ZmKRKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-guL_ZmKRKI


----------



## nataSic (7. September 2013)

In Vampires Dawn 1  fand ich den Soundtrack sehr genial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jll7k8-0GdQ
Bei Hotline Miami macht der Soundtrack imo das Spiel erst so richtig Klasse.
Dear Esther.

Man darf natürlich auch nicht die "Großen" vergessen! KotoR, die Fifa Reihe, Super Mario, Gothic, GTA-Reihe, Max Payne, Fallout, Mafia fand ich auch wirklich bemerkenswert...

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das Gedudel bei The Sims mitzählen darf, mir gefiel`s tierisch lol (v.a.Teil 1)


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. September 2013)

Mezha schrieb:


> Mass Effect an sich hat soviele geile Stücke, für mich der beste Gamin Soundtrack der für ein Spiel gemacht wurde. Schon alleine die Melodie des Unbekannten ist unbeschreiblich
> 
> Knapp, aber auch sehr knapp danach kommt Metal Gear. Wobei ich sagen muss das beim 4. Teil die Musik meines erachtens nicht mehr so Episch war.


 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir der Soundtrack zu ME3 am besten gefallen hat.

Der Soundtrack zu WoW: Wrath of the Lich King ist auch genial.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4AoXMh0Di4


----------



## LSDSteven (7. September 2013)

Für mich die Mutter aller Game-Soundtracks Giana Sisters:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ne-09Bs_bRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und das Intro von Homeworld, welches für mich mit dieser Musik immer unvergessen bleibt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIUxwEJ-GXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und fast vergessen Civilization 4:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUKUj6zyc2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## robby23 (7. September 2013)

Es gibt Soundtracks, die sind so gut, dass wenn man sie hört, man sofort wieder Lust hat dieses Spiel zu zocken.

Das war bisher bei mir nur bei Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Max Payne 2, C&C Generals und Gothic 2 der Fall.
Wirklich beeindruckend, was manche Komponisten zu Stande bringen.


----------



## efgrib (7. September 2013)

age of conan fehlt hier, wurde sogar mit "hollywood in music media award" ausgezeichnet


----------



## Rollora (7. September 2013)

robby23 schrieb:


> Es gibt Soundtracks, die sind so gut, dass wenn man sie hört, man sofort wieder Lust hat dieses Spiel zu zocken.
> 
> Das war bisher bei mir nur bei Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Max Payne 2, C&C Generals und Gothic 2 der Fall.
> Wirklich beeindruckend, was manche Komponisten zu Stande bringen.


100% Zustimmung.
Ich hab Deus EX geliebt, endlich mal wieder ein "anderes" Spiel, ich fand die Story motivierend, das Spiel atmosphärisch, nicht nur durch die Grafik VORALLEM durch den Soundtrack.

Und was passiert, als ich monate Später mal wieder einfach nur einen Ausschnitt hör? diese ganzen Gefühle kommen in mir wieder hoch... das Spiel ist dank Steam in 2 Minuten Installiert und startbereit, ich konnt' mir nichtmal Kaffee machen dazwischen.

Jetzt hab ich es das 3.x durch, ich freue mich auf einen völlig runderneuerten, hoffentlich nicht simplifizierten Nachfolger mit all den Stärken von DX1 und 3, technisch top und mehr Interaktionsmöglichkeiten, aber vorallem wieder einen epischen Soundtrack von Michael McCann...

Ähnlich gings mir bislang übrigens nur bei Herr der Ringe (Filme).


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2013)

mein Favorite muss eigentlich per Default Deus Ex sein, wenn man da extra nochmal Geld ausgibt um sich den Soundtrack auf CD zu holen

Aber irgendwie ist da kein Video zu sehen unter dem Punkt 

ansonsten, nehm halt das, immerhin bekommt man bei YT im Gegensatz zur echten Welt auch richtig gut Coverversionen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liHq08Cayp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Allerdings, auch nicht vergessen darf man da ein Spezielles Lied, das erst durch Klötzchen den meisten bekannt wurde:
Korobeiniki aka. DAS Tetris Theme:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnDIRr9C83w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



aber selbst Spiele wo man es nicht unbedingt erwartet, können da noch mal so nen echten Ohrwurm raushauen
wie bei Lego City: Undercover





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlwcwHHNZ0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



auch wenn man es am besten als Japanisches Twin Peakes umschreiben muss, so hat auch Deadly Premonition einen echt passenden Soundtrack, auch wenn manche Titel etwas ... komisch sind, japanisch eben 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OUP_Z3iZPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



allerdings passen die anderen dann doch irgendwie etwas besser ins Setting





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Per8-vAZAw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T62gFZPAvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bonusvideo: Fieser Spoiler, nicht anschauen wenn man das noch spielen will



Spoiler



ab Minute 4, eine eigentlich perfekte Einfassung von Amazing Grace, vorallem wenn sich der Nebel lichtet in den sich die Story bis dahin gehüllt hat




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lT65U6isL-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Auch wenn jetzt 8 Bit jetzt schon sehr Limitierend sein kann, wenn man sich dann aber solche Klassiker wie das Tetris Theme oder The Great Giana Sisters oder das Turrican Theme hört, 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3S97pR5RkT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Apropo Chris Hülsbeck und Giana Sisters, in Twisted Dreams wurde auch passend das Cover von Machinae Supremacy für Punk Giana verwendet:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKkmyMKbPKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



das man sich auch hier Runterladen darf
Album arcade

Und auch wenn TES bzw. im Näheren Fall schon Skyrim in der News ist, einen Fall von Fangirl Ascension wäre hier dann doch noch zu nennen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z9TdDCWN7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



auch alles hier zu finden:
https://soundcloud.com/malukah

hmmm, immer noch nicht Fertig? Nö, als Rauschmeißer noch eine Neuinterpretation eines alten Shantys 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVlVyi9rKDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen der Soundtrack von *Outcast*:
Outcast OST: 01 - Prelude - YouTube


----------



## Martin-online (7. September 2013)

Welche Musikqualität haben die Soundtracks auf Youtube? 
192KBit/sec oder 320?


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2013)

LSDSteven schrieb:


> ...und das Intro von Homeworld, welches für mich mit dieser Musik immer unvergessen bleibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*MDK*:
MDK 1 Soundtrack - Prologue - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_ekipC2ANs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2evIg-aYw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DarkScorpi (7. September 2013)

Zu Skyrim

Die version von Malukah ist viel besser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2013)

DarkScorpi schrieb:


> Zu Skyrim
> 
> Die version von Malukah ist viel besser
> 
> ‪The Dragonborn Comes - Skyrim Bard Song and Main Theme Female Cover‬ - YouTube


 
mal abgesehen davon ich das schon vorne gefeatured habe;
Dir ist aber schonmal aufgefallen dass das 2 *verschiedene *Lieder sind?


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

Hier zu AC Revelations:

Assassins Creed Revelations - Main Theme song (01) (Full version) - YouTube


Einfach ein Hammer Soundtrack der mir immer an den Ohren schwärmt.


----------



## Chemenu (7. September 2013)

Es gibt viele gute Soundtracks, aber beim Main Theme von Skyrim stellt's mir jedes mal sämtliche Körperhaare auf. Das ist einfach nur grandios und hat das Wort "episch" definitiv verdient.  

Der Soundtrack von The Darkness war auch sehr gut:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDePkbgwYFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und natürlich das Theme von Dragon Age Origins von Corvus Corax. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5NLBfSboyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (7. September 2013)

von den ganzen geilen teilen der metal gear saga nemht ihr ausgerechnet den zweiten teil? naja. der dritte und vierte haben wesentlich geilere soundtracks


----------



## simba572 (7. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3V9wMRuJuYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



wait.. wie konnte man das vergessen ? x)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iof5pRAIZmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## danthe (7. September 2013)

Wie kann man hier denn nicht mit einem Wort Nobuo Uematsu erwähnen? Er ist für mich der absolut unangefochtene König der Videospielmusik. 
Als Spiel hätte hier dann zumindest Final Fantasy VI reingemusst.


----------



## pat0588 (7. September 2013)

also AC2 und Skyrim waren/sind echt der oberhammer *_*


----------



## frederic32 (7. September 2013)

+1 Homeworld.

Leider hat noch keiner COD:MW2 von Hans Zimmer gepostet...ein Meisterwerk (und MW2 war auch ein das letzte richtig gute COD).
CoD: Modern Warfare 2 Soundtrack - Boat Ride - YouTube


----------



## AshLambert (7. September 2013)

Baba Yetu aus Civ 4!!
(Wurde ja auch schon weiter vorne erwähnt)

"On February 13, 2011, it was announced as the winner of its category, making it the first piece of music composed for a video game to win a Grammy Award"

Nicht das der Grammy irgendwas zu bedeuten hätte, aber trotzdem. 

Final Fantasy - ebenfalls schon in den comments genannt. Sollte man noch dazu nehmen, genau wie Suikoden.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOBwvbNz3Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ist das episch? Keine Ahnung. Definiert wohl jeder anders.

Skyrim fand ich persönlich eher lahm, kann man ja zum Glück ausmachen bzw. durch Morrowind-Musik ersetzen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Whhrh1Lgbs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Fallout 1+2 hatten auch atmosphärischere Musik als die Nachfolger. Zumindest in New Vegas kann man aber dank diverser Mods die nervtötende und ständige Musikunterbrechung immer wenn ein Kampf gestartet wurde abschalten und die (lahme) Musik durch die der beiden Vorgänger ersetzen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGyB093QOIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Den C&C OST hab ich sogar noch auf dem MP3 player... >.>


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2013)

Oh, zu den besten Spiele-Soundtracks gehören für mich ganz klar jene hier:

Fahrenheit, wodrunter mir das Cain-Thema im Besonderen eine mächtige Entenpelle besorgt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q3SvOU1zICo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Assasins Creed, selbstverständlich das Ezio-Thema an allererste Stelle





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PETd9h7t78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Crysis, da hat Hans Zimmer wirklich ein famoses Main Theme "gezimmert" 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sw6cJCNXxHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Titel-Song von "Runayway" (Interpret: Liquor)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vijvw1xhZf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Eigentlich alles von "Rayman 2 - The great Escape", wobei mir dieses Stück bis heute nicht mehr aus den Ohren geht





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik72825hRTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Dann noch "Gabriel Knight - The Sins of the Fathers". Ein großartiges Hauptthema. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SESuWmdhPmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Auch "Splinter Cell - Conviction" hat einen tollen Soundtrack abbekommen. Vielleicht der beste aller SC-Spiele.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diIKhWsnuqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Musik von "A Vampyre Story" könnte glatt von nem Tim Burton-Film stammen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpdH0pBwAG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



"Alone in the Dark 2008" - Nicht alles war daran perfekt, der Score aber in jedem Fall





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0F7BYZ5KGTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



"Metal Gear Solid 3 - Snake Eater" - Einziger Konsolen-Only-Titel, der mich musikalisch verzaubert hat





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=duieIBwSbqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



"Halo"... Muss ich dazu mehr sagen ?! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z5yVOFokLVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh, zu den besten Spiele-Soundtracks gehören für ganz klar jene hier:
> 
> Fahrenheit, wodrunter mir das Cain-Thema im Besonderen eine mächtige Entenpelle besorgt.
> 
> ...


 
Der Soundtrack gefällt mir auch. Habe ich mir gerade angehört. Schön


----------



## St3f (8. September 2013)

MIRROR'S EDGE - STILL ALIVE !!!!


----------



## Cityboy (8. September 2013)

Mir würde noch Game of Thrones (Das Spiel) einfallen den es hat ja die Orignalmusic der Serie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BRaGFb64wg


----------



## Cityboy (8. September 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Mir würde noch Game of Thrones (Das Spiel) einfallen den es hat ja die Orignalmusic der Serie Game Of Thrones - Full Soundtrack Season 1-3 - YouTube


Es gab aber bislang nur einmal einen besonderen Moment, wo mich Musik sowas von aus den Socken gehauen hat. Das war in einem Mass Effect 2 Trailer .. 
Mass Effect 2 - Launch Trailer Deutsch - YouTube


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Es gab aber bislang nur einmal einen besonderen Moment, wo mich Musik sowas von aus den Socken gehauen hat. Das war in einem Mass Effect 2 Trailer ..
> Mass Effect 2 - Launch Trailer Deutsch - YouTube


 
btw.:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NGtL3HUPUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Two Steps From Hell - YouTube

Falls ihr euch auch mal gefragt habt wo viele Trailermusikkstücke herkommen


----------



## Cityboy (8. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Falls ich auch mal gefragt habt wo viele Trailermusikkstücke herkommen


Yo, Mein absoluter Gensehaut und dicke Eier Moment. Der Track ist echt eine Bombe


----------



## Stefan0581 (8. September 2013)

Die Musik von Medieval 2 - Total War ist mein persönlicher Favorit.


----------



## soranPanoko (8. September 2013)

Xenoblade fehlt ... (alleine wegen dem Soundtrack ist das spiel das geld wert)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAW4xlbyu28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


oder




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xweRl4LZlmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Zelda fehlt auch, besonderst OoT 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zO8Y7hdD6Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Metroid Prime (besonderst 1) hatte auch einen super soundtrack




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbbUv1hz6mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQCZIb0fbt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Smash bros war auch ganz lustig




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PInuVXgxO1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Kotor fand ich auch nett vom soundtrack ...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jSKvMyruPTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Bei Masseffect empfand ich den Soundtrack von teil 1 um welten besser als den von teil 2 und 3 (übernommene Stücke mal ausgenommen)


Auch früher gabs klasse soundtraks...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQChkLQV8_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5FR_i-EbDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj8lYgtoQPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmCCQxVBfyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 (um den dauer ohrwurm nicht zuvergessen)
*
UND NICHT ZU VERGESSEN *




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhscMsBhNhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


gibt es etwas more EPIC?


----------



## roflkasoi (8. September 2013)

BATTLEFIELD ! (nicht 3 & 4)


----------



## DarkForce11 (8. September 2013)

Wer Spielesounndtracks liebt sollte sich mal dieses Kickstarterprojekt angucken:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1916334303/video-games-live-level-3-game-composers-of-the-wor?ref=category

War da schonmal live dabei und ein neues Album wäre toll. Sowas tut den Image von Spielen auch gut

Wäre schade wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## CosmicBlue (8. September 2013)

Mir hat die Musik aus Mass Effect 2 besser gefallen als die aus Teil drei, allein schon "Suicide Mission" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw und "The End Run" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCk4RiKH9H0

Außerdem vermisse ich Mirror's Edge https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERyxFfMqDk und Remeber Me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOJ-Z357NxY

Star Trek Online bietet schon vom Hauptmenü an super Musik mit Trekkie-Feeling https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_INzWxfJ8mo

Auch The Secret World" begrüßt mit auf das Spiel einstimmender Musik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS_VCiS4a0o

Cities XL kommt ebenfalls mit einem ordentlichen Soundtrack daher https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AugCB0yG9gI und der typische Diablo-Sound https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuTeWLrRvk sollte auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. September 2013)

Hier auch noch erwähnenswert 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXKrsJZWqK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=034fEJZNwkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rcuSYrwUpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und schließlich, hiermit begann,für mich, das emotionale Ende der 1. Staffel 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yf9GqN9xxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2013)

Ein schönes Thema 

Fehlen darf da natürlich nicht Monkey Island 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Onie4N5FTlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Die hier gefallen mir auch noch gut:

Doom:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uf47DQj_2Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Duke:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oi2jE_UYiZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Deus Ex 1:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCk8ByyCsks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Mafia:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpO16qXT2KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Trine 2:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Znw_wi39nsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Medal of Honor - Allied Assault:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ELFxB-tGhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Knights of the Temple 2:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pS_9Gb_yCiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Operation Flashpoint - Cold War Crisis:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9n4VdpQfGtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Jazz Jackrabitt:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnnFFEStA3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Unreal Tournament:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bX5CpBfTg4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Duck Tales Remastered:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq4qCoz-Q1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






To the Moon:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGJ-R95pGrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. September 2013)

Schleichtfahrt und Extreme Assault wurden noch nicht genannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab einen weiteren persönlichen Ohrwurm entdeckt:
Das Haupt-Thema von "Assassins Creed 3". Obwohl ich schon Jesper Kyd's unverwechselbaren Klang der vergangenen ACs vermisse, Lorne Balfe macht seine Sache auch recht ordentlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RE0Y5VmkILQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Hasselrot (7. Oktober 2013)

Zelda Skyward Sword: The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword- Main Theme (With Pictures) - YouTube

Rückwärts gespielt kommt übrigens das hier raus: Skyward Sword - Zelda's Lullaby (Main Theme Backwards) - YouTube

Das bekannte "Zelda Lullaby" Theme! Sehr einfallsreich Nintendo  (trotzdem schöner Soundtrack, egal in welche Richtung man es laufen lässt  ).

Mario Galaxy (besonders die Stelle ab 0:55): Super Mario Galaxy Theme - YouTube

Und natürlich der Diablo 1 Soundtrack: Diablo 1:2 Tristram Theme HQ HD - YouTube
Eigentlich unglaublich, dass der in der Aufzählung fehlt. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Soundtracks der Spielegeschichte. Fängt die Athmo des Spiels einfach perfekt ein!


----------



## zoikoikum (7. Oktober 2013)

Wundert mich, dass hier kein Dark Souls vertreten ist! Die Bosskämpfe sind dort musikalisch echt perfekt untermalt! Da fällt mir spontan mal eben Smough und Ornstein ein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsps0I58yUM


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Zelda Skyward Sword: The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword- Main Theme (With Pictures) - YouTube
> 
> Rückwärts gespielt kommt übrigens das hier raus: Skyward Sword - Zelda's Lullaby (Main Theme Backwards) - YouTube
> 
> Das bekannte "Zelda Lullaby" Theme! Sehr einfallsreich Nintendo  (trotzdem schöner Soundtrack, egal in welche Richtung man es laufen lässt  ).



Wie geil ist das denn?  Genial.


----------



## stockduck (7. Oktober 2013)

Also da fehlt doch mal ganz klar Morrowind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWuNf4gxwuM


----------



## Tengri (7. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw.:
> 
> 
> Falls ihr euch auch mal gefragt habt wo viele Trailermusikkstücke herkommen


 
Das entsprechende Album "Invincible" ist absolut fantastisch...Musik zu Trailern können die definitiv gut machen. Besonders "Protectors of the Earth" und "Heart of Courage" ist grandios.

Mal als Empfehlung für diejenigen, die einfach mal einen "Querschnitt" durch gute Videospielmusik haben wollen: Mal bei den üblichen Anbietern nach "The Greatest Video Game Music" schauen...das Londoner Philharmony Orchester spielt da richtig gute Sachen. Gibt schon zwei Alben davon, beide sehr gut.


----------



## Nosi11 (7. Oktober 2013)

efgrib schrieb:


> age of conan fehlt hier, wurde sogar mit "hollywood in music media award" ausgezeichnet


 
jo, ist ne schande dass das hier fehlt! aber hauptsache wow ist drin


----------



## Thylein (7. Oktober 2013)

Jo, Age of Conan fehlt definitiv. Und auch Earthbound (Mother)


----------



## darkfuneral (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn wir von Gamesoundtrack reden dann sollt zumindest einmal der Name "Chris Hülsbeck" fallen und hits von ihm wie Turrican oder R-Type.


----------



## SpecR (7. Oktober 2013)

die Musik von guildwars 2 muss auch rein!!!

Guild Wars 2 Original Soundtrack Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Ripcord (7. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar Command & Conquer Generäle


----------



## Datamind (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich fange mal mit epischen C64 Stücken an... hat noch keiner gepostet ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8C3hwd_qHak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrQuR1LHAVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkH2zETKqws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0yHeBenHNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## leckmuschel (7. Oktober 2013)

modern warfare 2, hans zimmer liefert dort meisterwerke ab !


----------



## Ghorgal (7. Oktober 2013)

einer meiner liebsten game-soundtracks ist von "Paraworld"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNRCs1FBW5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rA0khi_d0MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2013)

darkfuneral schrieb:


> Wenn wir von Gamesoundtrack reden dann sollt zumindest einmal der Name "Chris Hülsbeck" fallen und hits von ihm wie Turrican oder R-Type.


 
hab ich doch 
außerdem ist das Theme von The Great Giana Sister drin


----------



## Egoistenverein (7. Oktober 2013)

Eine Spielreihe mit einem absolut fantastischen Soundtrack, den man auch jederzeit so gerne wieder hört war Spellforce:

Hier drei unterschiedliche Beispiele:

Spellforce - Eloni song - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ1ngiu3WgA

Spellforce 2 Soundtrack Dun Mora - YouTube

Ein fast unbekanntes Spiel mit sehr gutem Sound war auch Rent a Hero:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tmig4yuQRY

Rent a Hero OST - Island of Megophias - YouTube

Auch aus dem Studio Westwood stammte die Reihe Lands of Lore, wobei der zweite Teil den besten Soundtrack hatte:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzZ7yBYuPHE

Zuletzt auch ein Konsolen Spiel Zelda Ocarina of Time:

Zora's Domain - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - YouTube

Ein letzter uralt Klassiker, der einem beim Spielen damals unglaublich mitgerissen hat Aztec Challange C64:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-Dgok6FMAc

Viele viele weitere gute Soundtracks wurde hier schon gebracht (Gothic, Morrwind, Giana Sisters, Command and Conquer)


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2013)

Da fehlt doch eindeutig Hokus Pokus als bester PC-Soundtrack.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Q2ZqbfxfA .
VOm Amiga und C64 ist fast alles genial.
Danke Herr Hülsbeck.


----------



## leckmuschel (7. Oktober 2013)

tetris xD


----------



## Hasselrot (8. Oktober 2013)

Uncharted Uncharted 1 2 & 3 - Nate's Theme - YouTube


----------



## burningbyte (8. Oktober 2013)

Was geht denn über Wing Commander... Immer noch Gänsehaut feeling 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsWcy2M_EgI


----------



## L0wki (8. Oktober 2013)

Also Skyrim sollte wohl der Inbegriff des epischen Soundtracks sein. Man könnte auch sagen es ist das beste am Spiel.  Und natürlich alle Final Fantasy Soundtracks an denen Nobuo Uematsu mitgewirkt hat. Ich behaupte sogar frech das Nobuo Uematsu der beste japanische Komponist ever ist. Allein Final Fantasy 6 Soundtrack kann wohl mit allen Werken klassischer Musik spielend mithalten. Besonders geil find ich den Opernpart mit der Arie. 16 Bit Poesie.


----------



## kornhill (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde Bastion noch mit aufnehmen. Die Darren Korb Sachen sind sehr gut. Wird auch wieder in Transistor die Musik liefern.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni02F7l4lAg

Frozen Synapse hat einen sehr guten Soundtrack. (Nervous Test Pilot)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tes542CoQ5E&list=PL32AC7C4C29AA8784


Die Musik im Final Boss Fight von Serious Sam BFE Edition finde ich top. Zumindest passt sie zum "wild um sich ballern" wie Ketchup zu Pommes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVdyrKp6ZaY

Edit: Oh und natürlich "into the wonderful" vom Gods Soundtrack ... Classic!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ88pZWbE2Q

Ach wenn ich schon dabei bin. Bionic Commando Rearmed Main Theme/Heat Wave/Power Plant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91wTtZ2Qg0k&list=PL4F259F290DAE85BA

Da es bisher nicht genannt wurde. Portal und Portal 2 Soundtrack! Der Sound ist allerdings grötenteils als "nicht wirklich leicht" zu bezeichnen. Ist aber höchst genial und für Lau zu haben. (Abgesehen von "want you gone" und "still alive", diese sind sehr eingängig)
http://www.thinkwithportals.com/music.php


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNR-wsFAfiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2014)

Das Menu-Thema von *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpTcZJJ-lm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WA2WjP6sgrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (24. Februar 2014)

Ich könnt hier dann einfach mal folgende zwei CDs empfehlen:
Greatest Video Game Music
und
The Greatest Video Game Music 2
vom London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Wiedermal "original" Battlefield-Orchester-Sound ohne mpfmpfmpf
Und ja, Tetris ist auch mit dabei


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2014)

*Rayman Legends - Moving Ground (die Hintergrundmusik des Hauptmenüs)*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LU1UAlULi28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich LIEBE den Soundtrack von RL ! 
Hab mir gestern sogar eine eigene Trackansammlung aus *Rayman Origins* und *Rayman Legends* zusammengestellt und auf CD gebrannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2014)

Aus *The Cat Lady*. Ein musikalisch heftiger Einstieg ins eigentliche Spiel.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cT13SqekURY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

